# Foods for Muscle



## nicknite86 (Apr 14, 2010)

All throughout magazines, TV ads, and even on the internet; when logging in to your favorite forum or email, you can see advertisements for _???Get Ripped Fast???_ or _???Muscle Milk???_ or a new protein powder.  The truth is today???s society is beginning to program individuals with a ???fast food mentality???; meaning that everyone wants everything done ???*now!???  *If it???s not done ???*now!??? *or within a month, then it???s not worth doing at all???even if that accomplishment could prove to be life changing.  It???s important to understand that absolutely nothing can be achieved within a ???fast food??? mentality.  In contrary to modern-day propaganda you have to take on the ???old school??? mindset and work hard at something with persistence in order to succeed.  In regards to gaining muscle mass there is no easy way out, you have to train and eat right.  Eating right is the majority of the battle, because what you are is determined by what you eat.  Eating a diet consisting of processed junk food and its accompanying chemical neuro-toxin soup will only rob precious nutrients and energy that will in turn make you slow; both mentally and physically.  In essence, to build up health and all areas of fitness it is vital to fuel with proper nutrition and not empty calories.  Foods that have endured throughout history as nature???s protein source are eggs and plant foods.  Plant foods are loaded with Amino Acids, which are essentially the building blocks of protein.  Just to see how powerful plant foods can be, leaf green vegetables in themselves can provide richer sources and higher percentages of valuable calcium than the standard grocery store Cow Milk.  

Eggs and Plant Foods have evolved to meet modern day needs:

*Eggs* are an abundant source of protein. Furthermore, with modern day technology eggs can be better as they can now be a source of omega-3 fatty acids.  Some egg producers are adding in flaxseed to hen feed and thus are increasing the omega-3 fatty acid content of eggs by over six times than that of regular eggs.  In addition, Vitamin E; an essential vitamin to the human body and brain, is also added to the flaxseed feed.  This process allows the vitamin E content in fortified eggs to be as much as eight times higher than that of normal eggs.  


*Plant Foods *are extremely important to any muscle building regimen as they are classified as superfoods.  I will mention a few that are important for muscle mass and gains:

_Legumes-_ Legumes are an excellent sources of protein and fiber.  Fiber is critical as it keeps blood sugar and energy levels stable.  As far as plant foods go, legumes are high in protein and are a great source of slow releasing complex carbohydrates.  Carbs are known to provide a more stable and lasting energy supply for workouts.  Legumes can be eaten in soups, chili, stews, or in cold bean salads. You could buy them dry, canned or frozen and basically any supermarket.  The most common of legumes are pinto beans, kidney beans, navy beans, lima beens, black beans, lentils, chickpeas, and blac-eyed peas. 
_
Allium vegetables- _Garlic, chives, scallions, leeks, and onions are all flavorful additions to a bodybuilding diet.  Their benefits are in large part due to their sulfur-containing compounds and the flavonoids such as quercetin.  Much like any other plant food, they retain their vitamins and are more beneficial when uncooked.  You could add them to anything from sandwiches, salads, pizza, raw soups, salad dressings, and other raw recipes. 

_Nuts_- Overall, nuts are very rich in nutrients; including plant protein, fiber, vitamin E, potassium, zinc, phosphorus, phytoserols, antioxidants and much more. You can add them to recipes or snack on them alone.  Brazil Nuts, Walnuts, and Almonds could be a great snack and diet addition for muscle gains. But remember, eating too much of a good thing could increase caloric intake, which could lead to more fat, so keep a guideline as to eating one to two servings per day. One serving is about an ounce or (24 almonds). 

_Cruciferous Vegetables_- Eating cruciferous vegetables is a good way to take in micronutrients without taking in a lot of calories.  They can be a bodybuilder???s best friend because they require more calories to be digested than they provide. They help fill you up, but help you to burn more calories too.  Watercress, kale, cauliflower, Brussels sprouts, cabbage, and broccoli are amongst many of cruciferous vegetables.  Their great in phytonutrients, and of course plant protein. If losing bodyfat is a goal then these should be a diet focus each and every week.


In short, muscle building puts great demand on the body, so eating right will bring about and maintain good health and natural strength.  In the long run it???s about being independently healthy and fit, so super foods and a determined mindset is a good start.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 14, 2010)

Does meat fit in there somewhere?


----------



## wordgeist (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder about the meat


----------



## Phineas (Apr 21, 2010)

sassy69 said:


> Does meat fit in there somewhere?



Meat goes with everything, especially meat! Steak and prawns..chicken stuffed with ham....lobster and shrimp....burgers with bacon...calamari with duck.....sausage with more sausage.

Oh man, I love this sport.


----------



## Phineas (Apr 21, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Meat goes with everything, especially meat! Steak and prawns..chicken stuffed with ham....lobster and shrimp....burgers with bacon...calamari with duck.....sausage with more sausage.
> 
> Oh man, I love this sport.



Then again, I don't have much to say about cans upon cans of tuna. In fact, I'm so sick of tuna if I was in the ocean and saw one I'd punch it in the face...and then make a sandwich with it, of course.


----------



## superyo (Apr 22, 2010)

That sure was informative


----------



## bigdavetom (May 30, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Then again, I don't have much to say about cans upon cans of tuna. In fact, I'm so sick of tuna if I was in the ocean and saw one I'd punch it in the face...and then make a sandwich with it, of course.


 

haha i know how that feels its gd but it gets boring after a million tins lol


----------



## ceazur (May 30, 2010)

While on the subject of meat. What are the goods and bads of pork. Should one consume pork only while bulking or does the regular calories or calories fact apply here also?


----------



## Tyler3295 (May 30, 2010)

ceazur said:


> While on the subject of meat. What are the goods and bads of pork. Should one consume pork only while bulking or does the regular calories or calories fact apply here also?



*Advantages:*
Higher in mono-unsaturated fats
Higher in Potassium

*Disadvantages:*
Lower in Zinc
Lower in B12
Can raise blood pressure levels.

Depending on which cut you buy, it can have more saturated fat and cholesterol, but if you get the right cut of pork, it can be pretty lean _and _pretty cheap. 

---

^There are a few, but most of these are minor. Really, there is no major difference. Like I said, as long as you get the right cuts it's not bad. As long as you cook it thoroughly.


----------



## Perdido (May 31, 2010)

nicknite86 must be the meat hater veggie diet pimp.

veggie diets are ok if you are female or guys who love the constant battle against too much E2. For the rest of us...bring on the beef!

JMO


----------



## BC Lifter (Jun 1, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Meat goes with everything, especially meat! Steak and prawns..chicken stuffed with ham....lobster and shrimp....burgers with bacon...calamari with duck.....sausage with more sausage.
> 
> Oh man, I love this sport.



Mmmmmmmmm meat filled with meat


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jun 2, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Then again, I don't have much to say about cans upon cans of tuna. In fact, I'm so sick of tuna if I was in the ocean and saw one I'd punch it in the face...and then make a sandwich with it, of course.



lol, cut out the tuna cans man, you will go crazy....switch to tilapia


----------



## WeightGainNet (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, bodybuilding without meat is a joke. I just have to say...


----------



## Built (Jun 5, 2010)

WeightGainNet said:


> Wow, bodybuilding without meat is a joke. I just have to say...



Tell that to Bill Pearl.


----------



## jmorrison (Jun 5, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Then again, I don't have much to say about cans upon cans of tuna. In fact, I'm so sick of tuna if I was in the ocean and saw one I'd punch it in the face...and then make a sandwich with it, of course.



Phineas.  I peed on a large tuna the other day.  Off the handrail on the rig from 50 feet up.  So far I have peed on a shark, a barracuda and a tuna.  I feel that this accomplishment pretty much makes me better than everyone else.

I hope that my awesomeness has brought some joy to your life.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 6, 2010)

QuestionGuy said:


> lol, cut out the tuna cans man, you will go crazy....switch to tilapia



Tilapia or salmon!


----------



## MDR (Jun 6, 2010)

I can't eat as much red meat as when I was younger.  Now days it's mostly fish and chicken breasts.  I like to use cheat meals for steak and ribs!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 7, 2010)

If you get the right cut of steak it doesn't have to be considered a "cheat meal"!


----------



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> If you get the right cut of steak it doesn't have to be considered a "cheat meal"!



Word.

Nothing wrong with steak. It has some great growth potential. I don't eat it as often as canned tuna, prawns, and chicken, but that's mostly because those have no fat and I'd rather get my fat consistently from sources like oil, seeds, nuts, etc.

However, I do go for beef regularly. Just had some last night, and I'm cutting. I didn't have as much this past winters as I did my first winter BB'ing (2008). Back then I was eating literally 20 ounce steaks every night for dinner. Now that it's summer I'll definitely be BBQ'ing a lot more. 

I'm cutting for the next month or so, but once that's done I'll return to my summer eating. Last year I was maintained a good BF and I was eating about 5000 calories a day, with a shit on of carbs and fat. Then again, I also was walking like 10k a day (as I was unemployed and didn't bother bussing around because it's beatiful out so might as well use my own body as transporation), doing HIIT road cycling 4-5 days a week, and lifting 5-6 days a week. Being unemployed was fucking awesome. I had all the time in the world to eat, train, rest, and sleep. I was in the perfect conditions for muscle and strength development.

And now, here I am, sitting at a desk in a government office. Just polished off a tuna spinach salad...really missing those pita wraps I use to make last summer. Had them like every night. Two of them. These giant pita sort of naan breada. Loaded them with taziki, lamb, beef, or chicken, feta, tons and tons of white rice, and veges galore.

This canned tuna shit just doens't cut it. I need some chicken wings, man.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 7, 2010)

Damnit, you're making me hungry!!


















Gonna go eat now!  ha


----------



## ryandewey (Jun 7, 2010)

those kind of foods are perfect for snacking specially nuts since they're also rich in protein


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2010)

MDR, what happens to you now when you eat red meat?


----------



## Phineas (Jun 8, 2010)

Built said:


> MDR, what happens to you now when you eat red meat?



A strange sensation where his muscles grow and suddenly he can lift more weight! 

It's frightening.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah, I hate it when that happens. 

PS I'm in Edmonton right now. AAA Alberta beef, baby! BOOOyeah!


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2010)

Slightly hypertensive is all.  My wife is also vegetarian.  I still eat red meat, but my dietary restrictions are such that it isn't as often as I'd like.  I used to eat it most every day.  It is generally higher in fat-I seem to do better with white meat and fish.  Phineas, you think you're sick of Tuna, man, I think I have diet envy!


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 8, 2010)

ryandewey said:


> those kind of foods are perfect for snacking specially nuts since they're also rich in protein



I can't snack on nuts too often. They are too high calorie and add up too quick. I'll lose count so fast.  I usually just have a designated amount pre-measured, lol.

Nuts are more rich in un-saturated fats than protein though..


----------



## MDR (Jun 8, 2010)

Took me a while to get used to unsalted nuts.  Couple handfuls a day.  Seems like a treat now!


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> Phineas, you think you're *sick of Tuna*, man, I think I have diet envy!



Sick of Tuna? *Blasphemy!*


----------



## Phineas (Jun 10, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Sick of Tuna? *Blasphemy!*



Oh, you don't even know the half of it. I'm a week in to my first real cut phase, and, while it's going well, I am so sick of tuna and spinach salads. What makes it worse is I usually eat light tuna because it has a lot less mercury, but the downside is it tastes like shit. I mean, mixing like 3 tbs mayo makes it better but I'm just tossing it on spinach with a few other "goodies" (seeds, avocado, tomato, peppers, broccoli). I eat this shit several times a day. 

THANKFULLY, tomorrow is my first refeed!!!! OOOOHHHH YAAAA!!! SPAGHETTI WITH MEAT SAUCE, MEATBALLS, AND BREAD HERE I COME!!!

I'm starting to space out....everywhere I go everything looks like ravioli and cheeseburgers....I went by a school where there were kids playing outside and I thought they were buffalo wings.....I chased the neighbour's dog because I thought it was a giant perogie wrapped in bacon...

I'm counting down the hours to refeed...


----------



## MDR (Jun 10, 2010)

Funny stuff-nice to know I'm not alone.  Some days I see a commercial for one of those giant bacon cheese everything burgers, and it starts to piss me off.  Like the TV is conspiring against me.  My wife is getting pretty quick with the mute button.  DVR is even better.  All I can think about is what I can't have.  I really think I have the brain of a morbidly obese person.  I blame my parents...


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 10, 2010)

MDR said:


> ...  All I can think about is what I can't have.  I really think I have the brain of a morbidly obese person.  I blame my parents...



Lol, I have the SAME problem.

Speaking of my parents.. Both of them ARE morbidly obese, so yeah.. I got genetics playing against me. 

F*ck some genetics though. Proving them wrong!


----------



## MDR (Jun 11, 2010)

Just kidding about my parents.  I'm just weak when it comes garbage food.  My wife just likes sweets-I like EVERYTHING!


----------



## BigBoiH (Jun 12, 2010)

phineas said:


> meat goes with everything, especially meat! Steak and prawns..chicken stuffed with ham....lobster and shrimp....burgers with bacon...calamari with duck.....sausage with more sausage.
> 
> Oh man, i love this sport.


 x2!


----------

